
Scientist who fought Ebola and HIV reflects on facing death from Covid-19 - jaoued
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/finally-virus-got-me-scientist-who-fought-ebola-and-hiv-reflects-facing-death-covid-19
======
macintux
Dupe. Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23127167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23127167)

